# Seat Protectors



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Hi all,
What brands are people using for seat Protectors? I have a Mk6 Golf and could do with some seat covers (preferably snug fit) as my seats can get dirty from work and I want to start taking the dog (Siberian Husky) to the lake in the summer and they shed like nothing else and would aid the hoovering afterwards!


----------

